# Open Repair of Osteochondral Defect



## cwilson3333 (Apr 29, 2014)

Need help with CPT code for this procedure:

Open Repair of Osteochondral Defect
Outpatient

DX from MRI: Large, 2.8 cm loose/displaced osteochondral fragment along peripheral anterolateral femoral condyle, donated from lateral femoral trochlea where there is a large osteochondral defect and bone marrow edema.
[no other findings which would support recent transient lateral patella dislocation].

Looked at 27415-27416.  Dr says no, he is going to do open repair of
osteochondral fracture.
Looked at CPT 27556. 

Need some guidance.

Thank you,
CW


----------

